# Frankenstein



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Frankenstein is the most amazing piranha i have ever seen... His appetite is still unbelievable, i have had this fish now for two years... he eats anything and everything, i would guess he is at least 22 inches now and super thick!!! Here are some new pics of him. Enjoy.

Als


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

ahem i ment wow what a sick piranha good job on keeping him so well!


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

I forgot to mention that he has some small holes but nothing serious..


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

beyond amazing... beautiful fish


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

If you don't mind I shrunk a picture of Frankenstein down in MSPaint and converted it to an icon to use with programs I write.


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Frank is bigger than her head!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Still amazing---No matter how many times I see this beast.....


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Absolutely an awesome huge Piraya. I'm jealous. -_-


----------



## sick fish man (Mar 21, 2006)

If you could get a picture of him yawning i would say that it should be stickied permanently.

If you could get a picture of him yawning i would say that it should be stickied permanently.


----------



## ALESSANDRO (Jun 26, 2006)

Awesome


----------



## ballistic (Dec 26, 2007)

that thing is huge...amazon size man..good shiet..


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Alex, That thing is huge.
Damn,

Try and get a few vids of him eating and I'll put them together for you .


----------



## DR.CaPa Burro (Aug 21, 2007)

wow

very very nice piraya


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

never seen such a big and beautifull piraya Sir. it's just Amazing.
but sorry, i think it wouldn't be Frankenstein my choice between those 2 beautifull creatures...   (obviously i'm jooking Sir)
congratulation for the Beast mate...
Tommy


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

MONSTER!
It's been a while since I've seen pics of him and it definitely looks like he's put on some mass since last time. Well done!


----------



## Σņįġmã (Mar 25, 2006)

beautiful fish i have a 13"caribe that looks huge, he must be a monster in the flesh


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

amasing! im so jealus i could cry


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

that thing looks amazing








can't wait till mine get that big


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> Still amazing---No matter how many times I see this beast.....


I'm glad that you enjoy this rare beast..


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

shanker said:


> If you don't mind I shrunk a picture of Frankenstein down in MSPaint and converted it to an icon to use with programs I write.


Don't mind at all..


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Winkyee said:


> Alex, That thing is huge.
> Damn,
> 
> Try and get a few vids of him eating and I'll put them together for you .


Hi Pete this piranha is something to see.. If you can come over and take some videos that would be great... if not i will try to get some for you.


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

Beautiful BEAST man! However with all the badgering I received, I would like to see an accurat tape measure up on this guy. With all of the fishing experience I have, Making in-fisherman magazine several times I am guessing on 22 inches. Seems a bit long for him, But dont get me wrong what a MONSTER!!!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I always enjoy viewing pics and videos of the great Frankenstein! Largest pygo on P-Fury!!!!!!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

PDOGGY said:


> Beautiful BEAST man! However with all the badgering I received, I would like to see an accurat tape measure up on this guy. With all of the fishing experience I have, Making in-fisherman magazine several times I am guessing on 22 inches. Seems a bit long for him, But dont get me wrong what a MONSTER!!!


frankenstein is a proven monster, there is no need to stress him out by pulling him out of the tank to measure him


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Winkyee said:


> Alex, That thing is huge.
> Damn,
> 
> Try and get a few vids of him eating and I'll put them together for you .


 that is the idea I want to do get a feeding video.... ill be at his place some time soon...

I just can't wait....


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

I can't fail to be impressed by this monster every time I see it.


----------



## Cal68 (Mar 23, 2007)

very nice


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

PDOGGY said:


> Beautiful BEAST man! However with all the badgering I received, I would like to see an accurat tape measure up on this guy. With all of the fishing experience I have, Making in-fisherman magazine several times I am guessing on 22 inches. Seems a bit long for him, But dont get me wrong what a MONSTER!!!


Everyone is just waiting for your pics-No one called you a liar---Just want proof-

The difference being-Is Ole frankie has been and is proven awhile back now----Many pics of this guy cohabbed and size referenced....


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Just wondering, What does he eats on a regular basis? How much does he eats.. example 3-5 pieces of Frozen Headless Smelt about the sizes of 3.5'' long? My Piraya is able to take down 1 piece of the frozen smelt and I can't imagine what Frankenstein would take down on a daily basis..


----------



## BigBadBlackRhom (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey Alex,
AWESOME fish ! Yeah I would like to know what Frank's feeding schedule is like and in what proportions. What are the dark areas around his eyes? (like right above the eyes and the dark areas on his lips) Also- as this is a fish worth seeing in a lifetime and we here at P-Fury are lucky to have deditcated monster keepers like yourself and Wayne, where exactly are you located and is a field trip possible?








-Al


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

BigBadBlackRhom said:


> Hey Alex,
> AWESOME fish ! Yeah I would like to know what Frank's feeding schedule is like and in what proportions. What are the dark areas around his eyes? (like right above the eyes and the dark areas on his lips) Also- as this is a fish worth seeing in a lifetime and we here at P-Fury are lucky to have deditcated monster keepers like yourself and Wayne, where exactly are you located and is a field trip possible?
> 
> 
> ...


haha, that would be awesome -- the official p-fury frankenstein field trip... parent permission slips due by next monday (still looking for chaperones)

the pictures are great, but i bet he is just amazing in person


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

Dont think removing this fish is necessary for measurment. I think simply a reference would be nice, even a tape up to him outside the tank would do! Dont think anyone is saying this fish is small, but personally I would like to get a real Idea.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

That Piraya is obv. juicin'


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

frank is a legend....


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

PDOGGY said:


> Dont think removing this fish is necessary for measurment. I think simply a reference would be nice, even a tape up to him outside the tank would do! Dont think anyone is saying this fish is small, but personally I would like to get a real Idea.


Because you can't produce proof of the size of your own pygo you have to criticize the validity of others.


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

i wanna know how long it took to grow that thing out to 22inches. and in what size tank did it grow? man that thing looks like it's wild caught and kept in a tank for two years, cuz 22 inches in captivity? uh? wow. lol

impressive. and yes, frank is bigger than that gurls head it's sweet lol, does he have tank mates? i still have a pic of frank with 2 cariba.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

bc_buddah said:


> i wanna know how long it took to grow that thing out to 22inches. and in what size tank did it grow? man that thing looks like it's wild caught and kept in a tank for two years, cuz 22 inches in captivity? uh? wow. lol
> 
> impressive. and yes, frank is bigger than that gurls head it's sweet lol, does he have tank mates? i still have a pic of frank with 2 cariba.


I would luv to see that pic!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

PDOGGY said:


> Beautiful BEAST man! However with all the badgering I received, I would like to see an accurat tape measure up on this guy. With all of the fishing experience I have, *Making in-fisherman magazine several times* I am guessing on 22 inches. Seems a bit long for him, But dont get me wrong what a MONSTER!!!


so, if you dont have a camera, then maybe there is a link to a picture somewhere online?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Nick G said:


> Beautiful BEAST man! However with all the badgering I received, I would like to see an accurat tape measure up on this guy. With all of the fishing experience I have, *Making in-fisherman magazine several times* I am guessing on 22 inches. Seems a bit long for him, But dont get me wrong what a MONSTER!!!


so, if you dont have a camera, then maybe there is a link to a picture somewhere online?
[/quote]
i really don't see how making in-fisherman magazine several times has anything to do with being able to accuarately judge a fish's length by looking at a picture. alot of the other members here have many years of fishkeeping and piranha experience, which i think would make them just as qualified to make a guess as you are. i see that you are a newer member here, but coming out and questioning the size of this fish as well as others is really coming across as bitterness that has carried over from the thread that you started the other day.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

joedizzlempls said:


> Beautiful BEAST man! However with all the badgering I received, I would like to see an accurat tape measure up on this guy. With all of the fishing experience I have, *Making in-fisherman magazine several times* I am guessing on 22 inches. Seems a bit long for him, But dont get me wrong what a MONSTER!!!


so, if you dont have a camera, then maybe there is a link to a picture somewhere online?
[/quote]
i really don't see how making in-fisherman magazine several times has anything to do with being able to accuarately judge a fish's length by looking at a picture. alot of the other members here have many years of fishkeeping and piranha experience, which i think would make them just as qualified to make a guess as you are. i see that you are a newer member here, but coming out and questioning the size of this fish as well as others is really coming across as bitterness that has carried over from the thread that you started the other day.
[/quote]
Maybe he thinks that he's the most knowledgable member on here because he's been in a fishing magazine a number of times lol! I've been in a hundred fishing magazines so no one can say squat to me lol! Not true never been in one and maybe this guy too......


----------



## BigBadBlackRhom (Sep 10, 2004)

I say enough with the mystical infisherman/20" piraya until proof is presented. Lets not take away from the real theme of this post... Frank is one hell of a fish! We definitely need a P Fury sponsored field trip to check it out. maybe see Wayne's fish too


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

BigBadBlackRhom said:


> I say enough with the mystical infisherman/20" piraya until proof is presented. Lets not take away from the real theme of this post... Frank is one hell of a fish! We definitely need a P Fury sponsored field trip to check it out. maybe see Wayne's fish too


That would be fine and i think Wayne would agree...


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I saw Frank years ago when Wes had him. Not sure how much he's grown but he was over the 20" back then.

The fish is amazing in person.


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

I would love to see a feeding video of him, just how he would act to any type of food you feed him, his movements and devouring action of him eating it.

He probably eats like 2lb of Frozen Raw Shrimp per feeding.... lol I could dream can't I?


----------



## Goon (Jul 6, 2007)

what a monster


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

sccavee said:


> I saw Frank years ago when Wes had him. Not sure how much he's grown but he was over the 20" back then.
> 
> The fish is amazing in person.


Hi Sccavee, This piranha (Frank) that you saw a few years back is much bigger now and is amazing to see in person...If you ever come to Hamilton please come by...
Alex


----------



## İHTİYAR PİRANHACI (Feb 22, 2008)

very very nice piraya


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

That's a beautiful fish man. Did you/his previous owners do anything special to get him that big?

That's a beautiful fish man. Did you/his previous owners do anything special to get him that big?


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Piranha Dan said:


> That's a beautiful fish man. Did you/his previous owners do anything special to get him that big?
> 
> That's a beautiful fish man. Did you/his previous owners do anything special to get him that big?


He came in big and i bought him from Wes two years ago..and he is still growing which may be hard to believe...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

als said:


> That's a beautiful fish man. Did you/his previous owners do anything special to get him that big?
> 
> That's a beautiful fish man. Did you/his previous owners do anything special to get him that big?


He came in big and i bought him from Wes two years ago..and he is still growing which may be hard to believe...
[/quote]

Damn-----I can imagine it with your care man.....


----------



## Eating Machine (Jan 27, 2006)

There is a video of him eating on Youtube now.

I think as big as he is, it would be good to document his size with an accurate measurement.

You can measure him without stressing him at all. Just cut a strip of small plastic rod, or a straightened wire coat hanger, and cut it to 22 inches, or whatever you think he is.

Then lie that in the tank right under where he rests most of the time, in the same direction as his body is when he rests, and when he's directly above it, you can compare his length to the wire/plastic.

This will give you an accurate measurement, cause merely putting a tape measure up to the front of the glass won't be very accurate, with it being on the outside, and him on the inside, as well as him maybe being back farther in the back of the tank.

Awesome fish. A monster Piraya like that is the absolute pinnacle of piranha keeping. To me, that would be the pinnacle of the _entire aquarium hobby._


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

lol check out frank to the girls head. lol he looks like a watermellon with gills and fins and teeth lol hahahahha what a beaut


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

ahhh the infamous Frank!!!









when will we get to see a feeding video?


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

looks like a grapefruit lol


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Screw attack of the giant killer tomatoes, we got the attack of the giant mango lol! Seriously though....Frank is one awsome piraya, I wish for at least one of my baby pirayas to get that big one day.


----------



## peanutpiranha (Dec 7, 2005)

what's the link for youtube id really like to see this video of Frank eating. awesome fish btw

Wonder how thick he is I couldnt even guess ive never seen anything that big in person before

Indeed a monster

Had a look on youtube and theres that many piranha vids on there its unreal


----------



## caribad (Jul 27, 2008)

Awesome, 20" when you got him, just how big is Frank?


----------



## peanutpiranha (Dec 7, 2005)

caribad said:


> Awesome, 20" when you got him, just how big is Frank?


He is suppose to be 22" maybe more........


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

he is big


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow, thats amazing. Great name, suits the piranha.


----------



## dovii84 (Feb 22, 2004)

That just boggles my mind! That's so impressive...


----------



## Bryan (Apr 14, 2003)

Very nice Piraya.







His reputation has preceeded him threw a mutual friend.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

damn, i was hoping for some updated pics when i saw this post was bumped


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

gamgenius said:


> damn, i was hoping for some updated pics when i saw this post was bumped


same


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Here's the video.


----------

